# MOSCOW | Pedestrian zones



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Moscow is having a pedestrian zone boom. From recently, several streets have become pedestrian.
Nikol'skaya street since August
(see how it looked before)


mr. MyXiN said:


> *27.08.13
> Никольская*


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Krymskaya embankment since September
(see how it looked before)


AlMos said:


> Фото дня: _Крымская набережная после реконструкции_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Now Klimentovsky lane (near Tretyakov gallery) is under redevelopment into a pedestrian zone
(see how it looked before)


ArtTemkin said:


> Третьяковка. Вечер, поэтому фотки мутно-смазанные))
> Процесс идёт и наверно после обеда начали. А у сваетофора действительно перерубили провода, с утра и до вечера мужики соединяли обрывки.
> Климентовский. Пылища и прям на прохожих...
> 
> ...


----------

